# Navarre arrives.



## Navarre

Hello everyone.  Thank you for helping me find a new home.

I am Michael aka Navarre.  I have only recently joined, as you can see.  I have studied Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Karate for 21 years (2nd degree black), Manabi-Masho Jujitsu for 12 years (4th degree black), and Shoo-Jin Martial Arts (an integrated system) for 21 years (4th black).

I have been away from my training for a few years and, at the age of 37, am struggling to regain my former levels of motivation.  Martial Arts has shaped my life more than any other force (with due respect to my 3 year old twins!).

I am working hard to recenter myself and surround myself with those who understand how powerful The Art can be in one's life.  I am grateful to have found such a place here.

Beyond martial arts I spend my time being a geek.  Comic books, sci-fi, D&D; I'm your guy.  I'm very philosophical, sometimes a bit too convinced of my own opinion, and so full of sarcastic wit I might POP like a weasel at any moment.

I wasn't originally going to bother posting in the newbie forum.  I figured my regular posts would tell you what you needed to know about me.  But, hey, it's one more step toward my 5000th post and Grandmaster ranking!


----------



## terryl965

Welcome Navarre, as I have seen from some of your post your witt will be a asset here at MT and as being a sci-fi person you and Bob should get along great so many of them here, for comic book I'm your man as well of sports cards and collectables.
Terry Lee Stoker


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> Hello everyone. Thank you for helping me find a new home.
> 
> I am Michael aka Navarre. I have only recently joined, as you can see. I have studied Ko-Sutemi Seiei Kan Karate for 21 years (2nd degree black), Manabi-Masho Jujitsu for 12 years (4th degree black), and Shoo-Jin Martial Arts (an integrated system) for 21 years (4th black).


Flippin' Sweet!

I just began Seieikan about a month ago under Sensei Danny Phillips.  Can I, like, hang around with you and pick your brain and bring you nachos and stuff?

Oh, and a warm welcome to MT, Navarre


egg


----------



## Navarre

Hey, Egg. I noticed your style earlier and was glad to see a fellow member of my original system.  

I've been away from the mainstream of Seiei Kan for quite a while.  I don't know Mr. Phillips but again, I'm out of the loop. My sensei was trained directly by Mr. Don Madden so I guess that makes me third generation or something. (I'll buy the commemorative t-shirt later.)  If you know Mr. Madden, ask him about Don Underwood (my sensei).  He'll know him.

Anyway, not to digress off of regular Meet and Greet business, thanks for the welcome (you too, Terry!).  And nachos are fine.  I'm particularly vulnerable to the effects of sweet ice tea... (and barefoot brunette college co-eds).


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> I've been away from the mainstream of Seiei Kan for quite a while. I don't know Mr. Phillips but again, I'm out of the loop. My sensei was trained directly by Mr. Don Madden so I guess that makes me third generation or something.


Sensei Danny is 3rd gen, then, as well.  He was trained by George Annarino.  I'll be meeting Sensei Annarino next Saturday.  I don't know when I may meet Soke.




			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> Anyway, not to digress off of regular Meet and Greet business, thanks for the welcome (you too, Terry!). And nachos are fine. I'm particularly vulnerable to the effects of sweet ice tea... (and barefoot brunette college co-eds).


ooohhhhh...it seems we have much in common, then.


----------



## Navarre

I've been away from Seiei Kan far too long.  Once the undisputed archive of all kata knowledge, I'd have to work now to remember them.  So, my young padwan learner, enjoy your first month and train every day just as hard twenty years from now.

A long time ago I was going to videotape all of my katas for reference purposes for my students. I wish I had because now I'd need to review my own tapes.  lord, that's sad.  

It goes to show what happens when one fails to focus on the small things.  I diversified my training into other systems and they didn't even do katas and after a while it slipped away without my notice.

Of course, back when I had the idea of taping my techniques, video camera came as bulky hold-on-the-shoulder contraptions with extra battery packs and all that.  Nowadays it's all so easy.

It would be awesome if some of us could video a few of our favorite techniques and provide a short instructional narration, then have it all archived and hosted somewhere with a link from this forum.  But, that would take a lot of web space. Of well, just an idea.

Okay there are, like 1731 members or so out there. Where's my magnificent greeting from the rest of y'all? Where's my parade with the floating Underdog balloon?? ... eh, maybe I need to post a few more times before I get the 30 foot statue erected in my honor.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> I've been away from Seiei Kan far too long. Once the undisputed archive of all kata knowledge, I'd have to work now to remember them. So, my young padwan learner, enjoy your first month and train every day just as hard twenty years from now.


Domo.  I shall.

I am refining Fukyugata Ich and Ni, as well as drilling my kids and wife on them as well, and have some knowledge of Pinan Shodan.  First tourney next Saturday.

egg


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

And here:


----------



## The Kai

So... Who's is the coolest bad guy Iron Fist ever fought??


----------



## Gin-Gin

Howdy & welcome to MartialTalk, Navarre! :wavey:  Hope you're enjoying the fora, & I look forward to reading more of your posts.

:asian:


----------



## Gemini

Welcome to MT Michael, 

Though I'm not familiar with your systems, I think you'll find we have plenty of areas where "dry witt" and sarcasm fit right in. There are quite a few of us here who like to look at things from a lighter side.

One word of advise. If you really want to hit 5000 posts, you may want to try to keep your replies a bit shorter. At the rate you're going, you'll wear your fingers out first. Use smileys. People like smileys. :wink2:  

j/k. Glad to have you. Enjoy!

Regards,


----------



## arnisador

Welcome!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Welcome! Glad to have you aboard!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Navarre

Gemini, you're right. I tend to be very lengthy when I post. I guess I have a lot on my mind. I'm an aspiring writer and excessive verbage is one of my weaknesses. I'll try to keep my posts down to short novel length.


Egg, that pic is awesome! Someone has way too much time on their hands. lol  Thanks!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> I'll try to keep my posts down to short novel length.


Like a unique length?

and the pic only took about 5 minutes.  I mean, it's not all that good


----------



## Sapper6

welcome & enjoy!


----------



## Navarre

And, Egg, I think it is great if your wife and kids practice the art with you.  It is always wonderful if you and those you love have things you can share, particularly something as important as this.  

One of my biggest regrets (or lessons as I prefer to think of such things) is that I did not choose a partner in life who shared my enjoyment of The Art (or any other form of exercise for that matter). [please read my upcoming autobiography or consult my counselor for full details]

And look, Gemini, two shorter posts for the price of one! *post meter keeps on a'clickin'*


----------



## Navarre

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Like a unique length?


Yep, short and unique. What else could the word "novel" possibly mean?  lol


----------



## Gemini

Navarre said:
			
		

> One of my biggest regrets (or lessons as I prefer to think of such things) is that I did not choose a partner in life who shared my enjoyment of The Art


Initially, neither did I, but once she figured out I was a MA wack job and it was never going to change, she folded like a cheap suit. For the last three, we've practiced Kendo together. :duel: 



			
				Navarre said:
			
		

> And look, Gemini, two shorter posts for the price of one! *post meter keeps on a'clickin'*


LOL. Now you're gettin' it. Look out, MT! Another black belt in the makin'. :wink2:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yep, short and unique. What else could the word "novel" possibly mean? lol


heheh...well, backwards it's an elton john song, isn't it?


----------



## Navarre

And suddenly *Booyah!*...Navarre is a Yellow Belt!

Hey, hey, do I get to fight now? I bought these cool neon pads and everything?

...Do Yellow Belts get to break concrete with their head cause that looks wicked?!

...When can I test for Black Belt, Mr. Sensei-Man? I think I'm ready now.


----------



## Lisa

Navarre said:
			
		

> Okay there are, like 1731 members or so out there. Where's my magnificent greeting from the rest of y'all? Where's my parade with the floating Underdog balloon?? ... eh, maybe I need to post a few more times before I get the 30 foot statue erected in my honor.


artyon: artyon: 


WELCOME NAVARRE!!!!!  ​WE ARE SO HAPPY TO HAVE YOU!!! ​OMG YOU MAKE LIFE HERE ON MT COMPLETE!!!​​​​ 
is that better? 

anyways... Warm welcome Navarre.  Happy posting! :wavey:


----------



## Navarre

Aah, now that's more like it. Finally, someone who appreciates my celestial magnificence.  Thank you, Lisa.

*head swells up like the underdog balloon, carrying Navarre and his ego far away*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> *head swells up like the underdog balloon, carrying Navarre and his ego far away*


Funny you should say that


----------



## Navarre

:rofl: 

Stop! You're killing me!! rotfl...oh, my heart!


----------



## mrhnau

Welcome! D&D and Sci Fi :ultracool  you must be cool

artyon:


----------



## Navarre

Not according to my wife, mrhnau, but I prefer to believe differently. Thanks.

Still, not as cool as your tag line. .. "shuriken in your underwear" ... heh heh you da funny man.


----------



## KenpoTess

Welcome to another dimension ~!

Glad you arrived Navarre 

Have fun~!  

~Tess


----------



## Navarre

Tess, this isn't the part where you offer me the red pill and show just how deep the rabbit hole goes, is it?


----------



## Jelik

Welcome!


----------



## KenpoTess

*examines the red pill in hand.. a curious look.. "Oopsie daisy Navarre.. I forgot to mention .. I'm color blind 

*clean cup, clean cup, move down move down..


----------



## Navarre

It's okay, Tess. Just remember the truth: There is no spoon.

 Glad to be along for the ride with y'all. Thanks for the friendly welcomes, everyone. I hope I add more than I detract in the decades to come.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Here is a welcome song for Navarre:

Navarre
_to the tune of Volare_

Navarre
Whoa-oh
Navarre
Whoa-oh-oh-oh


thank you berry much


----------



## Gin-Gin

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Here is a welcome song for Navarre:
> 
> Navarre
> _to the tune of Volare_
> 
> Navarre
> Whoa-oh
> Navarre
> Whoa-oh-oh-oh
> 
> 
> thank you berry much


Oh, egg! :rofl:


----------



## Navarre

Wow. A balloon, a parade, and a theme song. I've never felt so loved.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Oh, egg! :rofl:


lol 

it _was_ really bad, wasn't it?


----------



## Navarre

Yes. That makes you a "bad egg".

*crowd boos*  *long cane jerks Navarre off the stage*


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Navarre said:
			
		

> Yes. That makes you a "bad egg".


Now, wait a second...factoring in the graphics I provided for your long-awaited arrival, I'd say I was still in the 'good' egg catagory.  Bordering on bad, I admit; but, still good.


----------



## Navarre

Most likely you are simply confused, and therefore a "scrambled egg".

At least you weren't shot in the butt out of season by some hunter. Then you'd be a "poached egg".


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Welcome, Navarre!  I'm sure you'll find your time on Martial Talk to be well spent.  There's quite an assortment of characters here, and much to learn if you like to pick the brains of those who've been at this stuff a while.  I know I have .

Oh, and while I'm at it...


			
				The Kai said:
			
		

> So... Who's is the coolest bad guy Iron Fist ever fought??


Todd, the coolest bad guy Iron Fist ever fought would have to be Sabretooth.  In fact he was introduced in Iron Fist, as I recall.  Scimitar had potential, but they never did much with him.  IMHO.

Looking forward to your posts, Navarre.


----------



## The Kai

PHP:
	

 Todd, the coolest bad guy Iron Fist ever fought would have to be Sabretooth

 
Sabre Tooth was in a catagory all by himself, I kind of liked Steel Serpent just cuz his determined single minded focus


----------



## clfsean

The Kai said:
			
		

> So... Who's is the coolest bad guy Iron Fist ever fought??


Easy... the Dragon Prince (forgot his name) that made Danny flip out & go "red" & lay waste to what was left K'un L'un.


----------



## Navarre

If y'all didn't already know, Marvel is slated to release an Iron Fist movie in 2006. It stars Ray Park as Danny Rand.


----------



## Navarre

Hooray, I'm already an orange belt. Wow, that was fast. 

I'll enjoy it while it lasts 'cause I know rank progression rate slows as you go higher.  My style doesn't have orange belts so this is a first for me. I always wanted a belt named after a citrus fruit.


----------



## clfsean

Navarre said:
			
		

> If y'all didn't already know, Marvel is slated to release an Iron Fist movie in 2006. It stars Ray Park as Danny Rand.


I'd heard that project ended up in development hell & was sidelined.


----------



## arnisador

Navarre said:
			
		

> If y'all didn't already know, Marvel is slated to release an Iron Fist movie in 2006. It stars Ray Park as Danny Rand.


Yeah, this is good news! My son is very excited about it.


----------



## Navarre

Marvel has decided to open its own movie studio. It wanted greater creative control (meaning all of the profit for themselves lol). So, many of these movies are back in the works. 

 The first movie slated to be released under the Marvel Studios line is Captain America. Films such as X-Men 3, Spider-Man 3, et al are still being released from the original studio. To my knowledge, Iron Fist is still a go, though it's not at the top of the list.


----------



## arnisador

What's the word on the long-rumored Ghost Rider movie? Or Iron Man? My son asked me about these last night.


----------



## Gin-Gin

arnisador said:
			
		

> What's the word on the long-rumored Ghost Rider movie? Or Iron Man? My son asked me about these last night.


Hi guys...:wavey: 

I think this would be a good topic for a new thread in "The Rec Room (Sports & Entertainment)."   How 'bout it?


----------



## arnisador

Eh, probably you're right!


----------



## shesulsa

Holy cow!  I must have missed a slew of newcomer threads.  Might be a wee bit late, but ... 

 HOWDY!! Welcome to MartialTalk where the chat's positive and productive and people are downright spayshul!!

 Enjoy!!


----------



## shesulsa

OH YEAH!  And I like your siggy line - reality is indeed perception as is truth.

 Welcome welcome welcome to the big blue ... oops - wrong show ....


----------



## Navarre

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Welcome welcome welcome to the big blue ... oops - wrong show ....


 Is this the part where Bear, Ojo, and Tree-Lo wave me inside? ... Geez, the things I learn with two 2 yr olds in the house! Every time I see the full moon outside I burst into The Goodbye Song.

 Thanks for the welcome, shesula. I've had a lot of fun here already, and probably become quite the nuisance.

 Glad you like my tag line. It's original as far as I know but it's been the mainstay of my approach to life since I was a po' li'l orphan boy.


----------



## bluemtn

Sorry I'm a bit late, but you know what they say...   

WELCOME!  I'm originally from the Huntington area, but several moves later, I'm out in the Eastern panhandle.

Happy Posting!!!!!


----------



## Navarre

Thanks, tkdgirl! I'm always glad to chat with a fellow West Virginian, no matter which side of the state you're on. 

 I'm originally from Calhoun County and did my undergrad at Glenville State College in Gilmer County.

 I did my grad school at Marshall from '93-'96 and have lived here since '99. I used to have some clients for my work up in Ranson. That's right next door to you, right?


----------



## Navarre

Whoo-Hooo! Look who's a Green Belt!

 Man, in less than a week too. It took me, like, 2 years in my other systems. Obviously this is the best system because I advance quicker..and we all know that belt rank is what matters.

 I'll enjoy this now since advancement slows as I go. All I have to do now is double my number of posts and I'm off to the next rank.

 I bet all the ladies are swooning right now over my cool green belt and mad kung-fu skills.


----------



## Gemini

Given your post count is growing faster than "The Blob", I'm going to recommend we start your own "Ask Navarre" forum. :lol:


----------



## shesulsa

Navarre said:
			
		

> I bet all the ladies are swooning right now over my cool green belt and mad kung-fu skills.


 Sigh. Swoon. Tip. Faint. :shrug:


----------



## Navarre

Aah, shesulsa, my fair...do not lament for me.  Too many enchanting maidens have fallen sway to my celestial magnificence.  I would see you free from the torture that comes with a life without my presence.  Alas, we shall only be friends, though I know what stirs in your beseeching heart.


----------



## shesulsa

Navarre said:
			
		

> Aah, shesulsa, my fair...do not lament for me. Too many enchanting maidens have fallen sway to my celestial magnificence. I would see you free from the torture that comes with a life without my presence. Alas, we shall only be friends, though I know what stirs in your beseeching heart.


:barf:


----------



## arnisador

Gemini said:
			
		

> Given your post count is growing faster than "The Blob", I'm going to recommend we start your own "Ask Navarre" forum. :lol:


  You mean this isn't it?


----------



## Navarre

Well, shesulsa, I'm ...umm, glad you were able to recover from your lamentation. ... You, er, sure seem to have dealt with your feelings quickly...umm, yeah, I'd say you're over it now. ... that's...good.  :boing2:


----------



## Gemini

Navarre said:
			
		

> Aah, shesulsa, my fair...do not lament for me. Too many enchanting maidens have fallen sway to my celestial magnificence. I would see you free from the torture that comes with a life without my presence. Alas, we shall only be friends, though I know what stirs in your beseeching heart.


  Wow! That made me swoon and I'm not even "like that"!   :fanboy:  :uhohh:


----------



## arnisador

Ok, there's a bit _too much_ meetin' and greetin' going on here.


----------



## Navarre

Hey, back off, arni! Let Gemini speak her mind.  lol  :wink:


----------



## Lisa

Navarre said:
			
		

> Aah, shesulsa, my fair...do not lament for me.  Too many enchanting maidens have fallen sway to my celestial magnificence.  I would see you free from the torture that comes with a life without my presence.  Alas, we shall only be friends, though I know what stirs in your beseeching heart.



*blinks

ooooookkkkaaaaaaayyyyy then   :idunno: anyone else smell something funny?


----------



## Navarre

Now, now, Lisa, can't a guy exercise a bit of poetic license? Besides, you don't really think I'm serious about my "celestial magnificence", do you? I'm much more humble than I appear. *smiles innocently*


----------



## Lisa

Navarre said:
			
		

> Now, now, Lisa, can't a guy exercise a bit of poetic license? *Besides, you don't really think I'm serious about my "celestial magnificence"*, do you? I'm much more humble than I appear. *smiles innocently*



Every guy is serious about their "celestial magnificance" Navarre... haven't met one who isn't  but your humbleness has been duly noted in your other posts.


----------



## Navarre

Don't mistake men's bravado for sheer ego.  Most of us still feel like boys sometimes...act like it too, I know.  Most us us really just want respect...well, respect and sex of course but we'll just talk about respect.

 Thank you for noting my humility. I am weird, loquacious (look it up; it's your Word of the Day), sarcastic, perverted, and philosophical but I'm extremely genuine ... except for that whole "celestial magnificence" thing; that was the sarcastic part.

 Thanks for adding to my continuing thread. *smiles*


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

clfsean said:
			
		

> Easy... the Dragon Prince (forgot his name) that made Danny flip out & go "red" & lay waste to what was left K'un L'un.


Chiantang? _Please._ 
Besides, it was later revealed that it wasn't Daniel Rand who went "red" and later was killed, it was a plant-clone.  The real Iron Fist was a prisoner of the K'un L'un plant people (H'ylarthi, or something like that).
Yes, I officially know too much about comics .

Welcome again, Navarre! (See, I _can_ stay on topic.)


----------



## Lisa

Navarre said:
			
		

> Thanks for adding to my continuing thread. *smiles*




hmmm...me is thinking that Navarre is becoming somewhat of a post ho.

I propose we move this thread to the ursai bar and grill, thus cutting down on Navarre's post count and sending him back to orange belt 

oh, me bad


----------



## arnisador

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Chiantang? _Please._
> Besides, it was later revealed that it wasn't Daniel Rand who went "red" and later was killed, it was a plant-clone. The real Iron Fist was a prisoner of the K'un L'un plant people (H'ylarthi, or something like that).


 Every time my son explains something like this to me, I get more and more confused. Last time it was something about Superman no longer having been \born on Krypton...


----------



## Navarre

Lisa said:
			
		

> hmmm...me is thinking that Navarre is becoming somewhat of a post ho.


Ouch!! A second hard shot! Hath I unknowingly offended thee?

I am not a "post ho", as you eloquently titled me. It's a message board. What else would one do on a message board except post messages?

I just appreciate the high activity level here and make my best attempt to spur it on. I enjoy the witty banter and exchange of meaningful ideas.

...besides, I'm very lonely too. :waah:


----------



## Jade Tigress

Navarre said:
			
		

> Ouch!! A second hard shot! Hath I unknowingly offended thee?
> 
> I am not a "post ho", as you eloquently titled me. It's a message board. What else would one do on a message board except post messages?
> 
> I just appreciate the high activity level here and make my best attempt to spur it on. I enjoy the witty banter and exchange of meaningful ideas.
> 
> ...besides, I'm very lonely too. :waah:


  Now, now Navarre. If you're gonna dish out the sarcastic wit you best be able to take it.


----------



## Navarre

Oh, I can take it, Tigerlady. I'm just ribbing her.


I can be honest (appreciative of the board and lonely) and sarcastic at the same time.  I'm just good like that.

C'mon, take your best shot.  I ain't a'goin' nowheres. Muh Pa (whoever he is) din't raise no chicken.


----------



## still learning

Hello, Life has priorties!  Family first, work second, maybe martial arts in third.
 Enjoy your kids!  They will grow up real fast.  I met an old man walking his grandson,  He said " I know him better than my own son"  I could see in his eyes the regrets he has for not been there for his own son.

 Remember as parents it is our job to raise our kids to be the best they can be! Kids look at the parents as gods and will do everything to be like them.  We all can change to be better.......................Aloha


----------



## Navarre

Hi, still learning. Thanks for posting. 

I agree that family comes first. At no point did I ever say or insinuate that my children weren't my foremost priority.  Everything I do and strive to be is shaped by them.

I don't understand the point you are trying to make. Thanks for saying it anyway.


----------



## Navarre

*bows* Arigato, O Post Counting System, for my Blue Belt. I shall work hard to live up to it.

Feels kinda weird because in my style blue belt is lower than green but it's reversed here. It's cool though, 'cause I like blue better. Purple, here I come!


----------

